
Looking for podcast guest to discuss Technology - psychowarfare
Hey everybody, my name is AJ Norton. I am and recording the first 10 episodes of a new podcast called Psychological Warfare. It is a podcast about exploring life whether that be politics, business, technology, or psychologically. The podcast hopes to be a nice good time while learning along the way. I would love to talk to anyone in this group about there views on future technology, what they are working on and there passion for technology.<p>Message me if your interested :)
======
bishka
Let's talk

~~~
psychowarfare
Hey I would love to have you on my podcast, do you have a skype ? I can send
you an invite if you email me at aj@psychowarfare.com

